# neuer Rechner -> nur Probleme

## michael_w

Hallo allerseits, 

ich habe es trotz aller Bedenken gewagt einen neuen PC zusammen zu bauen. Wichtigste Komponenten Ryzen 1800X, MSI B350 Gaming Pro, M.2 SSD.

Nach anfänglichen Hürden bootet das System und ist halbwegs benutzbar. Nur mal zur Dokumentation, das Netzwerk-Device heisst enp30s0 (auf dem MB ist ein Intel I211 Chip verbaut), darauf muss man erstmal kommen!

Das nächste ist, man kann die CPU Temperaturen nicht auslesen, da MSI einen NCT6795D verbaut hat und der (derzeit, ich hoffe es bessert sich) noch nicht unterstützt wird (Modul nct6775).

Aber okay, damit kann man leben. Jetzt habe ich kde (kde-plasma/plasma-meta) installiert. Als Profile habe ich das genommen: default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

Als erstes spammt obex das syslog zu, siehe auch hier. Okay, das hab ich gelöst, indem ich in der make.conf via "-bluetooth", eben jenes rausgeschmissen habe. Btw., gibt es dafür mittlerweile eine bessere Lösung?

Als nächstes Problem kam, das ich via kde Menü zwar mich abmelden konnte, jedoch das herunterfahren mit einem Neustart des sddm endete. Über den Umweg Ctrl-Alt-F1, login als root und reboot ging es dann. Das wollte ich behebn und bin auf diese Seite gestossen. Hilft allerdings auch nicht wirklich weiter.  Und nun kommts, auf dieser Seite: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE/Troubleshooting habe ich die Punkte unter "Missing shutdown/reboot/suspend/hibernate buttons (with consolekit)" befolgt und am Ende 

```
rc-update add dbus default 
```

 hinzugefügt. Tja, jetzt startet kde, alles ist gut, aber wenn ich btw. Dolphin beende oder das Startmenu aufrufe hängt sich der PC (ohne Meldung im syslog) komplett auf. Nichts geht mehr, nur noch Hardreset. 

Tja, was läuft da schief?

edit:

wenn ich dbus via rc-update wieder entferne, dann läuft alles wieder halbwegs normal. Und, obexd spammt imme rnoch das log-file zu. Woher kommt das Zeugs (kein laufender Prozess mit obex oder bluetooth)?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

also der NCT6795D sollte inzwischen auszulesen sein, siehe: https://github.com/groeck/nct6775/issues/49

Beim DBUS Problem muss ich leider passen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Josef.95

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Jetzt habe ich kde (kde-plasma/plasma-meta) installiert. Als Profile habe ich das genommen: default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

 

Wenn du Plasma 5 nutzen möchtest, dann würde ich eher dazu raten das dafür extra passend bereitgestellte /desktop/plasma Subprofil zu nutzen.

Und ja, mit OpenRC solltest du consolekit und dbus zum default Runlevel hinzufügen.

(Oder, alternativ zu consolekit eventuell mal nach elogind schauen (ungetestet)).

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> das Netzwerk-Device heisst enp30s0

 

Ich starte meine Linux Kernel mit der Boot-Option net.ifnames=0 - dann heißen die Interfaces wieder eth0, eth1, usw.  :Smile: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Als erstes spammt obex das syslog zu, siehe auch hier. Okay, das hab ich gelöst, indem ich in der make.conf via "-bluetooth", eben jenes rausgeschmissen habe. Btw., gibt es dafür mittlerweile eine bessere Lösung?

 

Hast du überhaupt bluetooth und möchtest das nutzen? Wenn nicht ist ein USE="-bluetooth" in der make.conf wohl die einfachste Lösung. Anschließend musst du natürlich noch ein "emerge --changed-use @world" machen, und mit "emerge --depclean" abschließen.

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Und nun kommts, auf dieser Seite: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE/Troubleshooting habe ich die Punkte unter "Missing shutdown/reboot/suspend/hibernate buttons (with consolekit)" befolgt und am Ende 
> 
> ```
> rc-update add dbus default 
> ```
> ...

 

Bist du sicher, dass alle benötigten Dienste, wie [e]udev, consolekit und dbus wirklich laufen? Sind die Pakete auch wirklich alle mit USE="consolekit", gebaut? auch SDDM?

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> wenn ich dbus via rc-update wieder entferne, dann läuft alles wieder halbwegs normal. Und, obexd spammt imme rnoch das log-file zu. Woher kommt das Zeugs (kein laufender Prozess mit obex oder bluetooth)?

 

Also ohne dbus kann sich das System nicht beim amtierenden Session Tracker (Consolekit, systemd-login oder elogind) melden.

Das legt nahe, dass genau da der Wurm drin ist. ConsoleKit läuft nicht richtig. Was ist die Ausgabe von 

```
equery u sys-auth/consolekit-<deine_installierte_Version>
```

auf deinem System? 'equery' gehört zu app-portage/gentoolkit.

Zur Not:

```
 ~ # eselect profile set default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma

 ~ # emerge --ask --update --changed-use --deep --verbose --with-bdeps y @world
```

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

das obexd Problem ist gelöst, es lag an "emerge --depclean".

make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> ...

 

Mit den Einstellungen zur Sicherheit alles neu gebaut (geht ja fix). 

Dienste sehen so aus:

```

ryzen ~ # rc-status 

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 sysklogd                                                                                             [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                            [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                           [  started  ]

 modules-load                                                                                         [  started  ]

 net.enp30s0                                                                                          [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                             [  started  ]

 ntp-client                                                                                           [  started  ]

 ntpd                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                                                            [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed/wanted

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

equery u sys-auth/consolekit-1.1.2

```

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for sys-auth/consolekit-1.1.2:

 U I

 + + acl       : Add support for Access Control Lists

 - - cgroups   : Use the kernel to track processes instead of the session cookie.

 - - debug     : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful

                 backtraces see https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Quality_Assurance/Backtraces

 - - doc       : Add extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is recommended to enable per package instead of

                 globally

 + + evdev     : For handling VT switching with a session controller.

 + + pam       : Add support for PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) - DANGEROUS to arbitrarily flip

 + + pm-utils  : Adds support for suspend/resume using sys-power/pm-utils

 + + policykit : Use the PolicyKit framework (sys-auth/polkit) to get authorization for suspend/shutdown.

 - - test      : Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this

                 internally, so don't set it in make.conf/package.use anymore

 + + udev      : Enable virtual/udev integration (device discovery, power and storage device support, etc)

```

Das Plasma Profil wollte ich vorerst vermeiden, da ich auch ein wenig Zeugs mit gtk habe, oder kann ich das Profil trotzdem nehmen?

Zur Situation, sobald ich in KDE etwas "anklicke" (z. bsp. Startmenu) hängt sich der Rechner komplett auf.

----------

## asturm

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Das Plasma Profil wollte ich vorerst vermeiden, da ich auch ein wenig Zeugs mit gtk habe, oder kann ich das Profil trotzdem nehmen?

 

Dem Plasma profil ist egal was du mit gtk machst.

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zur Not:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hab das mal jetzt gemacht. KDE startet und auf den ersten Blick sieht alles gut aus. Nach ein paar Klicks hängt der Rechner (dachte ich, aus KDE kommt man nicht mehr raus). Ich hatte mich aber vorher per ssh auf den Rechner eingeloggt. Das syslog:

```

Sep  3 15:51:29 ryzen sddm-helper[3687]: pam_kwallet5(sddm:auth): (null): pam_sm_authenticate

Sep  3 15:51:29 ryzen sddm-helper[3687]: pam_kwallet5(sddm:setcred): pam_kwallet5: pam_sm_setcred

Sep  3 15:51:29 ryzen sddm-helper[3687]: pam_unix(sddm:session): session opened for user michael by (uid=0)

Sep  3 15:51:29 ryzen sddm-helper[3687]: pam_ck_connector(sddm:session): nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0

Sep  3 15:51:29 ryzen sddm-helper[3687]: pam_kwallet5(sddm:session): pam_kwallet5: pam_sm_open_session

Sep  3 15:51:29 ryzen sddm-helper[3687]: pam_kwallet5(sddm:session): pam_kwallet5: final socket path: /tmp/kwallet5_michael.socket

Sep  3 15:51:29 ryzen sddm-helper[3622]: pam_unix(sddm-greeter:session): session closed for user sddm

Sep  3 15:51:29 ryzen dbus[3079]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.UDisks2' (using servicehelper)

Sep  3 15:51:29 ryzen udisksd[3756]: udisks daemon version 2.1.8 starting

Sep  3 15:51:29 ryzen dbus[3079]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UDisks2'

Sep  3 15:51:29 ryzen udisksd[3756]: Acquired the name org.freedesktop.UDisks2 on the system message bus

Sep  3 15:51:29 ryzen dbus[3079]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.UPower' (using servicehelper)

Sep  3 15:51:29 ryzen dbus[3079]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UPower'

Sep  3 15:51:30 ryzen polkitd[3183]: Registered Authentication Agent for unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session2 (system bus name :1.14 [/usr/lib64/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1], object path /org/kde/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale de_DE.utf8)

Sep  3 15:51:30 ryzen dbus[3079]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.discretegpuhelper' (using servicehelper)

Sep  3 15:51:30 ryzen dbus[3079]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.discretegpuhelper'

Sep  3 15:51:30 ryzen dbus[3079]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' (using servicehelper)

Sep  3 15:51:30 ryzen dbus[3079]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

Sep  3 15:52:26 ryzen kernel: [  118.289178] nouveau 0000:22:00.0: fifo: channel 8: killed

Sep  3 15:52:26 ryzen kernel: [  118.289180] nouveau 0000:22:00.0: fifo: runlist 0: scheduled for recovery

Sep  3 15:52:26 ryzen kernel: [  118.289184] nouveau 0000:22:00.0: fifo: engine 0: scheduled for recovery

Sep  3 15:52:26 ryzen kernel: [  118.289194] nouveau 0000:22:00.0: fifo: engine 7: scheduled for recovery

Sep  3 15:52:26 ryzen kernel: [  118.289196] nouveau 0000:22:00.0: plasmashell[3811]: channel 8 killed!

Sep  3 15:52:26 ryzen kernel: nouveau 0000:22:00.0: fifo: write fault at 0002aa4000 engine 00 [GR] client 0f [GPC2/PROP_0] reason 02 [PTE] on channel 8 [023f6f8000 plasmashell[3811]]

Sep  3 15:52:26 ryzen kernel: nouveau 0000:22:00.0: fifo: channel 8: killed

Sep  3 15:52:26 ryzen kernel: nouveau 0000:22:00.0: fifo: runlist 0: scheduled for recovery

Sep  3 15:52:26 ryzen kernel: nouveau 0000:22:00.0: fifo: engine 0: scheduled for recovery

Sep  3 15:52:26 ryzen kernel: nouveau 0000:22:00.0: fifo: engine 7: scheduled for recovery

Sep  3 15:52:26 ryzen kernel: nouveau 0000:22:00.0: plasmashell[3811]: channel 8 killed!

Sep  3 15:52:26 ryzen kernel: nouveau 0000:22:00.0: ltc: LTC0_LTS2: 00000020 [ILLEGAL_COMPSTAT]

Sep  3 15:52:26 ryzen kernel: nouveau 0000:22:00.0: ltc: LTC0_LTS3: 00000020 [ILLEGAL_COMPSTAT]

Sep  3 15:52:26 ryzen kernel: nouveau 0000:22:00.0: ltc: LTC2_LTS0: 00000010 [EVICTED_CB]

Sep  3 15:52:26 ryzen kernel: nouveau 0000:22:00.0: ltc: LTC2_LTS1: 00000030 [EVICTED_CB ILLEGAL_COMPSTAT]

Sep  3 15:52:26 ryzen kernel: nouveau 0000:22:00.0: ltc: LTC2_LTS2: 00000010 [EVICTED_CB]

Sep  3 15:52:26 ryzen kernel: nouveau 0000:22:00.0: ltc: LTC2_LTS3: 00000010 [EVICTED_CB]

```

Ist das der nouveau Treiber, der das alles einreisst?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm ja, wahrscheinlich ja, ich hatte mit dem nouveau Treiber vor zwei drei Jahren die gleichen Probleme :-/

Vermutlich hast du in diesem neuen Rechner auch eine recht aktuelle Grafikkarte? Falls ja, dann würde ich eher zu dem Hersteller-Treiber (nvidia-drivers) greifen.

Und, USE=bindist

ist das so wirklich gewollt? Beachte das du dir durch setzen des bindist Flags ne ganze Menge nützlichen Code deaktivierst.

bindist (Binary Distribution) sollte man eigentlich nur dann nutzen, wenn man vorhat die gebauten Pakete an dritte weiterzugeben.

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

vorab, im PC steckt eine GTX 660, nichts ist übertaktet, Stromversorgung ausreichend.

Ich habe jetzt umgebaut auf nvidia-drivers. "bindist" ist auch raus (keine Ahnung wie das da reinkam). KDE funktioniert erstmal. Nächstes Problem, ich habe keine Konsole, also Alt-F1, Alt-F2, ... da ist nur Grafikmüll zu sehen.   :Confused:   Ich habe framebuffer-support im kernel und hab mich an diese Seite gehalten: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers/de was die Einstellungen angeht. 

Im dmesg sieht es jetzt so aus (Auszüge):

```

[    1.088861] vga16fb: initializing

[    1.088862] vga16fb: mapped to 0xffff8800000a0000

[    1.349560] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

[    1.356869] fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

.

.

.

[    5.886586] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 244

[    5.886831] nvidia 0000:22:00.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    5.886905] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  384.59  Wed Jul 19 23:53:34 PDT 2017 (using threaded interrupts)

[    5.888529] nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  384.59  Wed Jul 19 23:46:42 PDT 2017

[    5.889061] [drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00002200] Loading driver

[    5.889063] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20160202 for 0000:22:00.0 on minor 0

[    5.900452] udevd[2412]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event2' (scan code 0xc0183, key code 226): Invalid argument

.

.

.

[    6.111456] snd_hda_intel 0000:22:00.1: Too many HDMI devices

.

.

.

[    6.469611] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[    6.469616] WARNING: CPU: 5 PID: 111 at fs/proc/generic.c:346 proc_register+0xd7/0x100

[    6.469616] Modules linked in: snd_hda_codec_hdmi nvidia_drm(PO) nvidia_modeset(PO) snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_codec_generic nvidia(PO) snd_hda_intel pcspkr snd_hda_codec snd_hwdep snd_hda_core

[    6.469623] CPU: 5 PID: 111 Comm: kworker/5:1 Tainted: P           O    4.12.5-gentoo #13

[    6.469624] Hardware name: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd MS-7B00/B350 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7B00), BIOS 1.50 08/02/2017

[    6.469626] Workqueue: events azx_probe_work [snd_hda_intel]

[    6.469627] task: ffff8807fb1d0c40 task.stack: ffffc900034d4000

[    6.469629] RIP: 0010:proc_register+0xd7/0x100

[    6.469629] RSP: 0018:ffffc900034d7ce0 EFLAGS: 00010282

[    6.469630] RAX: 0000000000000031 RBX: ffff8807f44b7840 RCX: ffffffff81e362d8

[    6.469631] RDX: 0000000000000001 RSI: 0000000000000092 RDI: ffffffff81fc968c

[    6.469632] RBP: ffffc900034d7d08 R08: 0000000000000001 R09: 000000000000038f

[    6.469632] R10: ffffffff81e3fe80 R11: 000000000000038f R12: ffff8807fb2abd40

[    6.469632] R13: ffff8807f44b7585 R14: ffff8807fb2abd78 R15: ffff8807f44b7500

[    6.469633] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff88081ed40000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[    6.469634] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[    6.469635] CR2: 00007f34df3e5160 CR3: 0000000001e09000 CR4: 00000000003406e0

[    6.469635] Call Trace:

[    6.469637]  proc_create_data+0x78/0xc0

[    6.469640]  snd_info_register+0x66/0xd0

[    6.469642]  snd_info_register_recursive+0x5b/0x70

[    6.469643]  snd_info_register_recursive+0x46/0x70

[    6.469644]  snd_info_card_register+0x32/0xb0

[    6.469646]  snd_card_register+0x128/0x190

[    6.469648]  ? azx_codec_configure+0x2d/0x60 [snd_hda_codec]

[    6.469650]  azx_probe_continue+0x481/0x730 [snd_hda_intel]

[    6.469651]  azx_probe_work+0x10/0x12 [snd_hda_intel]

[    6.469653]  process_one_work+0x119/0x350

[    6.469654]  worker_thread+0x43/0x410

[    6.469656]  kthread+0xff/0x140

[    6.469656]  ? create_worker+0x190/0x190

[    6.469658]  ? kthread_create_on_node+0x40/0x40

[    6.469659]  ? umh_complete+0x40/0x40

[    6.469660]  ? call_usermodehelper_exec_async+0x13a/0x140

[    6.469663]  ret_from_fork+0x22/0x30

[    6.469663] Code: c6 05 45 6f e6 00 00 5b 41 5c 41 5d 41 5e 41 5f 31 c0 5d c3 49 8d b4 24 85 00 00 00 4c 89 ea 48 c7 c7 28 84 b8 81 e8 bb ee f3 ff <0f> ff c6 05 18 6f e6 00 00 41 8b 3f e8 c8 fe ff ff 5b 41 5c 41 

[    6.469680] ---[ end trace e6b1889a370702fc ]---

```

Mit dem Sound scheine ich noch Probleme zu haben, irgendwas scheint da zu crashen (was genau?), aber wieso habe ich keine Konsolen?

----------

## misterjack

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe jetzt umgebaut auf nvidia-drivers. "bindist" ist auch raus (keine Ahnung wie das da reinkam). KDE funktioniert erstmal. Nächstes Problem, ich habe keine Konsole, also Alt-F1, Alt-F2, ... da ist nur Grafikmüll zu sehen.    Ich habe framebuffer-support im kernel und hab mich an diese Seite gehalten: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers/de was die Einstellungen angeht. 
> 
> 

 

https://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=306271

----------

## Josef.95

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> vorab, im PC steckt eine GTX 660

  Ja, so eine hab ich hier auch laufen, die sollte mit dem efifb Treiber (wie in dem Link von misterjack vorgeschlagen) einwandfrei mit nativer Auflösung in den Konsolen laufen.

Vermutlich hast du noch zusätzlich? weitere Framebuffer-Treiber im Kernel aktiv? Falls ja, das solltest du vermeiden.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [    6.111456] snd_hda_intel 0000:22:00.1: Too many HDMI devices
> ```
> ...

  Auch hier liegt es wahrscheinlich an einem noch nicht passend konfigurierten Kernel,

vermutlich fehlt CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS

Schau dazu am besten auch im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA

und für PulseAudio (sofern erwünscht) im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PulseAudio

Falls du nicht weiterkommst, dann poste doch bitte auch mal via Pastebin-Service die komplette Kernel .config und das komplette dmesg.

----------

## michael_w

Hallo Josef, 

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *michael_w wrote:*   vorab, im PC steckt eine GTX 660  Ja, so eine hab ich hier auch laufen, die sollte mit dem efifb Treiber (wie in dem Link von misterjack vorgeschlagen) einwandfrei mit nativer Auflösung in den Konsolen laufen.
> 
> Vermutlich hast du noch zusätzlich? weitere Framebuffer-Treiber im Kernel aktiv? Falls ja, das solltest du vermeiden.

 

Ich habe jetzt ein wenig herum experimentiert. Ich boote Legacy. Ich habe am Anfang der Installation mit UEFI herumexperimentiert, aber das booten von gentoo nicht hinbekommen (ist ja auch nicht gerade trivial). 

Wenn ich das alles richtig verstehe, dann bedeutet die Verwendung des nvidia-drivers, das ich eine Textkonsole  auf Strg+Alt+F1 nur dann habe, wenn ich uefi boote!? Was total seltsam ist, weil mit dem nouveau Treiber geht es ohne Probleme im legacy Mode. Ich bin jetzt soweit, das ich legacy boote und keinen Grafikmüll mehr auf den Konsolen habe. Da steht nur noch (in der GFX Auflösung aus /etc/default/grub) "Linux 4.12.5-gentoo wird geladen" und mehr nicht. Also quasi die kernel-Bezeichnung. In dmesg ist auch der Grund geliefert:

```

[    4.427769] NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console

               on the primary VGA device. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver

               requires the use of a text-mode VGA console. Use of other console

               drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in

               corruption and stability problems, and is not supported.

```

Nur zur Vollständigkeit /etc/default/grub

https://pastebin.com/KwHwpt2k

Wenn es nur mit uefi geht, dann verzichte ich notgedrungen auf die Textkonsolen, leider.

Nun mach ich mich mal an den Sound.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Michael,

schade, dmesg und Kernel .config wäre für die weitere Hilfe sicherlich hilfreich gewesen, reiche die doch bitte noch nach.

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Ich habe jetzt ein wenig herum experimentiert. Ich boote Legacy. Ich habe am Anfang der Installation mit UEFI herumexperimentiert, aber das booten von gentoo nicht hinbekommen (ist ja auch nicht gerade trivial).

  Ja, ich hab mich da anfangs auch erst einlesen müssen, und ja, trivial ist die Umstellung nicht.

Am UEFI Boot bin ich anfangs auch gescheitert. Die Ursache war dass das Video-BIOS der GTX 660 Grafikkarte noch kein EFI unterstützte - das wird mit deiner Karte wahrscheinlich nicht anders sein :-/

Für den EFI Boot ist es zwingend erforderlich das die Grafikkarte EFI unterstützt.

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [    4.427769] NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console
> 
> ...

  Ja, die Warnung gibt es wenn man nicht im EFI Modus bootet. Hilfreiche Info dazu fand ich hier https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/827139/linux/uefi-nvidia-vga-console-complaints-/post/4514063/#4514063

Daraufhin habe ich mich für meine GTX 660 Ti Karte dann via E-Mail an den Hersteller (EVGA) gewand, und darum gebeten mir ein EFI unterstützendes VBIOS zukommen zu lassen, welches ich dann nach kurzer Rücksprache auch bekommen hab.

Mit dem aktualisierten VBIOS (Video-BIOS der Grafikkarte) funktionierte dann auch der EFI Boot, sprich ich konnte die Compatibility Support Module (CSM) (legacy boot) abschalten. Damit funktioniert das ganze dann schon deutlich besser bzw einwandfrei, und die Warnung vom nvidia Treiber ist auch verschwunden.

Falls du ein Windows auf dem Rechner verfügbar hast, dann schaue doch bitte mal mit dem GPU-Z Tool ob deine Grafikkarte EFI unterstüzt. Hier schau es mit aktualisierten VBIOS dann so aus http://abload.de/image.php?img=gpuz_09.09.16_screensgrsqf.gif ( beachte das Häkchen bei UEFI )

Falls deine Grafikkarte auch noch kein UEFI unterstützt, dann würde ich vorschlagen das du auch beim Hersteller mal versuchst ein UEFI unterstützendes VBIOS für deine Karte zu bekommen. (damit wird vieles einfacher).

Und ja, für die virtuellen tty Textkonsolen (F1 F2 usw) wird zwingend ein funktionierender Framebuffer Treiber benötigt - der efifb Treiber (CONFIG_FB_EFI=y) sollte im zusammenspiel mit dem nvidia Grafiktreiber einwandfrei funktionieren (hier tut er das).

Hier schaut es im dmesg dann so aus: 

```
[    0.402024] Registered efivars operations

[    0.724879] efifb: probing for efifb

[    0.724886] efifb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, using 8128k, total 8128k

[    0.724887] efifb: mode is 1920x1080x32, linelength=7680, pages=1

[    0.724887] efifb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.724888] efifb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    0.736093] fb0: EFI VGA frame buffer device
```

 sprich, die Konsolen sind in nativer Auflösung (hier 1920x1080x32) verfügbar, und funktionieren fein.

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Wenn ich das alles richtig verstehe, dann bedeutet die Verwendung des nvidia-drivers, das ich eine Textkonsole auf Strg+Alt+F1 nur dann habe, wenn ich uefi boote!?

  Nein, mit funktionierenden Framebuffer (zb efifb)-Treiber sollte es (wenn auch mit warnungen) auch im legay Mode (mit CMS) gehen.

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Was total seltsam ist, weil mit dem nouveau Treiber geht es ohne Probleme im legacy Mode.

  Ja, der nouveau Treiber bringt ja selbst einen idR gut funktionierenden Framebuffer-Treiber (KMS) im Kernel mit.

Für den nvidia-drivers kannst du aber den efifb Treiber nutzen - der funktioniert auch gut.

----------

## michael_w

Hallo Josef, 

ich danke Dir schonmal für Deine Geduld und Hilfestellung. 

Hier erstmal die Daten: 

kernel config: https://pastebin.com/BdJwdeFi

dmesg: https://pastebin.com/5ubnL6kp

Zur GraKa, es ist eine ASUS GTX 660. Asus bietet ein neues BIOS an, leider lässt es sich mit den Tools von Asus nicht auf die Karte flashen.   :Confused:   Also zur Dokumentation für alle die es lesen, kauft keinen Asus Karten, insbesondere keine GTX 660, wenn Ihr Framebuffer laufen lassen wollt. Die wollen ernsthaft eine Reparatur (!!) der Karte für 35 € um das BIOS aufzuspielen. Naja, ich werd in den sauren Apfel beissen und die Karte einschicken.

Zum Sound. Ich habe mich durch https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA gearbeitet, aber komme nicht weiter. Die Graka bringt ja ein (Sound)Device mit. Das würde ich gern abschalten. Das ist aber leider über Module blacklisten nicht möglich. Auch sonst findet man im Inet nur wenig hilfreiches dazu, ausser, das es höchst kompliziert scheint. 

Es sieht so aus, derzeit:

```

ryzen ~ # aplay -L

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, Generic Digital

    HDMI Audio Output

default:CARD=Generic

    HD-Audio Generic, ALC1220 Analog

    Default Audio Device

sysdefault:CARD=Generic

    HD-Audio Generic, ALC1220 Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALC1220 Analog

    Front speakers

surround21:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALC1220 Analog

    2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakers

surround40:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALC1220 Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALC1220 Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALC1220 Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALC1220 Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALC1220 Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALC1220 Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

```

```

ryzen ~ # aplay --list-devices

**** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 3: Generic Digital [Generic Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], Gerät 0: ALC1220 Analog [ALC1220 Analog]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], Gerät 1: ALC1220 Digital [ALC1220 Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

```

```

ryzen ~ # cat /etc/asound.conf

defaults.pcm.!card Generic

defaults.pcm.!device 0

defaults.pcm.!ctl Generic

```

Leider kein Sound zu hören?!

----------

## firefly

eventuell hilft es wenn du in der kernel konfiguration die option

SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI deaktivierst 

 *Quote:*   

>  CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI:                                                                                                                                       │  
> 
>   │                                                                                                                                                                  │  
> 
>   │ Say Y or M here to include HDMI and DisplayPort HD-audio codec                                                                                                   │  
> ...

 

Denn das ist der alsa hda codec für HDMI audio (welches von den GPUs implementiert wird)

----------

## michael_w

 *firefly wrote:*   

> eventuell hilft es wenn du in der kernel konfiguration die option
> 
> SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI deaktivierst 
> 
>  *Quote:*    CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI:                                                                                                                                       │  
> ...

 

nein bringt nichts. Ich hatte das Modul schon per blacklist geblockt. Die HDMI Devices von nvidia sind trotzdem da. Habs jetzt testhalber aus dem kernel genommen und neu gebootet, keine Lösung.

----------

## firefly

moment, der codec ist/war bei dir als modul konfiguriert?

Mit rausnehmen hast du nur den kernel neu gebaut oder auch ein make modules_install durchgeführt?

Denn wenn es als modul konfiguriert wurde, dann hilft ein reiner kernel rebuild nichts.

das modul heißt snd_hda_codec_hdmi (dateiname snd-hda-codec-hdmi.ko liegt unter /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/kernel/sound/pci/hda/, wenn es installiert ist)

----------

## michael_w

 *firefly wrote:*   

> moment, der codec ist/war bei dir als modul konfiguriert?
> 
> Mit rausnehmen hast du nur den kernel neu gebaut oder auch ein make modules_install durchgeführt?
> 
> Denn wenn es als modul konfiguriert wurde, dann hilft ein reiner kernel rebuild nichts.
> ...

 

Danke, das ist mir alles klar. Kernel wird gebaut mit "make && make modules install + make install" Das Modul existiert nicht mehr und wird auch nicht mehr geladen:

```

ryzen ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

arc4                   16384  0

ecb                    16384  0

md4                    16384  0

cifs                  385024  2

ccm                    20480  0

fscache                45056  1 cifs

snd_hda_codec_realtek    69632  1

snd_hda_codec_generic    65536  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek

nvidia_drm             40960  1

nvidia_modeset        815104  8 nvidia_drm

nvidia              12541952  216 nvidia_modeset

snd_hda_intel          28672  0

pcspkr                 16384  0

snd_hda_codec          94208  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hwdep              16384  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_hda_core           49152  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_realtek

```

Ich habe jetzt unter KDE mit phonon herumexperimentiert und noch ein paar Einstellungen mit alsamixer vorgenommen. Scheinbar hat es da eine Lösung gegeben. Zumindest mit Konqueror (mediathek ard) und mit mplayer (locales mp4 file) habe ich Ton. Mit firefox (52.2.0) hab ich keinen Ton.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Mit firefox (52.2.0) hab ich keinen Ton.

 

Wenn der Ton nur in Firefox fehlt (z.B. bei YouTube) und Firefox aus dem Source-Paket selbst compiliert wurde, hilft vermutlich folgendes:

1) Neuen Tab öffnen und zu about:config gehen

2) browser.tabs.remote.autostart and browser.tabs.remote.autostart.2 auf FALSE setzen

3) Firefox neu starten

Siehe auch: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=627426

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

 *bug_report wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Mit firefox (52.2.0) hab ich keinen Ton. 
> 
> Wenn der Ton nur in Firefox fehlt (z.B. bei YouTube) und Firefox aus dem Source-Paket selbst compiliert wurde, hilft vermutlich folgendes:
> 
> 1) Neuen Tab öffnen und zu about:config gehen
> ...

 

das hat geholfen, Danke. 

Nun, heute wollte ich endgültig "umziehen", also mit den Platten aus dem alten PC in den neuen. Und schon hab ich das nächste Problem am Hals. Vielleicht ist es auch nur eine Kleinigkeit, aber ich finde es seit 2 Stunden nicht. 

Im neuen PC will er einfach nicht die HD auf ein device ala /dev/sda mappen. 

dmesg-Auszug aus dem alten PC:

```

[    1.580200] ata2.00: HPA detected: current 390719855, native 390721968

[    1.580601] ata2.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD200HJ, KF100-06, max UDMA7

[    1.580959] ata2.00: 390719855 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    1.602198] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.602758] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD200HJ  0-06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.616155] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 390719855 512-byte logical blocks: (200 GB/186 GiB)

[    1.616207] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    1.616346] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      OCZ-VERTEX       1.41 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.617683] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    1.618319] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.618336] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
```

und so sieht es im neuen PC aus:

```

[    1.817188] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.822960] ata2.00: HPA detected: current 390719855, native 390721968

[    1.823010] ata2.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD200HJ, KF100-06, max UDMA7

[    1.823011] ata2.00: 390719855 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.828859] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.829353] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD200HJ  0-06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.838112] usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0409, idProduct=005a

[    1.838113] usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.853283] hub 5-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.853608] hub 5-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    2.136829] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 330)

[    2.142195] usb 5-1.4: new full-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    2.236466] usb 5-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=0557, idProduct=8021

[    2.236468] usb 5-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    2.237380] hub 5-1.4:1.0: USB hub found
```

Ich habe auch schon die kernel config verglichen (ist ansich andere Hardware, aber AHCI und SCSI Optionen sollten gleich sein), aber nichst gefunden. Wo genau ist hier das Problem?

----------

## michael_w

Ich hab es selber gelöst bekommen, es war tatsächlich nur die Kleinigkeit einer kernel-option.

Gefehlt hat:

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD        [disk (sd) driver]
```

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

ich hab immer noch diverse Probleme mit dem Rechner und mache daher keinen neuen Thread auf. Die CPU (Ryzen 1800X) wurde bei AMD getauscht (per RMA).

aktuelle dmesg-Ausgabe: https://pastebin.com/AujLuAJK (da sind aus meiner Sicht noch jede Menge Probleme drin, ich gehe das mal Stück für Stück an)

1. Problem, wieso wird ein Modul nicht geladen?

Für die Sensorik habe ich ein Modul (nct6775), in der /etc/conf.d/modules steht drin:

```

modules="nct6775"

modules_nct6775_args="force_id=0xd120"

```

wieso läd er das Modul nicht beim booten? Manuelles laden funktioniert (aber zwingend ist die force Angabe).

2. Problem

im syslog habe ich immer mal wieder das hier:

```

[    4.525381] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: AER: Corrected error received: id=0000

[    4.525385] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Data Link Layer, id=0009(Transmitter ID)

[    4.525395] pcieport 0000:00:01.1:   device [1022:1453] error status/mask=00001000/00006000

[    4.525401] pcieport 0000:00:01.1:    [12] Replay Timer Timeout  

```

Frage dazu, ist das ein echtes Problem (weil der Fehler ja korrigiert wurde, oder doch nicht)? lspci sagt: 00:01.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1453 wenn man genauer reinschaut, dann sieht das so aus:

```

ryzen ~ # lspci -vt

-[0000:00]-+-00.0  Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1450

           +-00.2  Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1451

           +-01.0  Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1452

           +-01.1-[01]----00.0  Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM961/PM961

```

offensichtlich ist es der Controller der NVMe. Ist da etwas kaputt? Der Fehler lässt sich gut reproduzieren, indem ich große (richtig große) Dateien auf der NVMe bewege.

3. Problem ist wohl das hier:

(dmesg)

```

  5.155755] udevd[2551]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event2' (scan code 0xc0183, key code 226): Invalid argument

[    5.155758] udevd[2551]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event2' (scan code 0xc1005, key code 212): Invalid argument

[    5.155761] udevd[2551]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event2' (scan code 0xc101f, key code 419): Invalid argument

[    5.155763] udevd[2551]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event2' (scan code 0xc1020, key code 418): Invalid argument

[    5.155765] udevd[2551]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event2' (scan code 0xc1041, key code 421): Invalid argument

[    5.155767] udevd[2551]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event2' (scan code 0xc1042, key code 423): Invalid argument

[    5.155769] udevd[2551]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event2' (scan code 0xc1043, key code 397): Invalid argument

[    5.155771] udevd[2551]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event2' (scan code 0xc1044, key code 149): Invalid argument

[    5.155773] udevd[2551]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event2' (scan code 0xc1045, key code 202): Invalid argument

```

Was genau hat das zu bedeuten? Wo kann ich da anfangen?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab immer noch diverse Probleme mit dem Rechner und mache daher keinen neuen Thread auf. Die CPU (Ryzen 1800X) wurde bei AMD getauscht (per RMA).
> 
> aktuelle dmesg-Ausgabe: https://pastebin.com/AujLuAJK (da sind aus meiner Sicht noch jede Menge Probleme drin, ich gehe das mal Stück für Stück an)
> ...

 

Was sagt denn ein "rc-update -s | grep modules" (sofern du openrc nutzt).

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Problem
> 
> im syslog habe ich immer mal wieder das hier:
> ...

 

Das scheint wohl nicht überall behoben zu sein. Hast du das aktuelle BIOS auf dem Board? Alternativ soll bei einigen geholfen haben mit "pci=noaer pci=nommconf" oder "pci=nomsi" den Kernel zu booten.

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Problem ist wohl das hier:
> 
> (dmesg)
> ...

 

Schau mal hier, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1027870-start-0.html

MfG. Stefan

----------

## michael_w

Hi, 

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *michael_w wrote:*   Hallo,
> 
> ich hab immer noch diverse Probleme mit dem Rechner und mache daher keinen neuen Thread auf. Die CPU (Ryzen 1800X) wurde bei AMD getauscht (per RMA).
> ...

 

sieht imho eigentlich korrekt aus:

```

ryzen ~ # rc-update -s | grep modules

              modules | boot                                   

         modules-load |      default          
```

oder muss das load in boot?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

bei mir ist es im Runlevel "boot". Dann sollte das dann funktionieren.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## michael_w

Hi,

ich hab es jetzt auch in boot (und in default entfernt). Leider wird da nix geladen beim booten. Komischerweise finde ich keine Hinweise für den Versuch in dmesg. Ich boote in den swm und sehe nur kurz die rc-scripte laufen bzw. deren Ergebnis. Kann man da was in logfiles finden?

Ich habe mir das jetzt nochmal angesehen. Beim booten, wenn die rc-scripte laufen, versucht er das Modul zu laden, das scheitert an "no such device" (die gleiche ausgabe erhält man, wenn man als root das modul händisch läd ohne die force angabe). Also ignoriert er das argument (in  /etc/conf.d/modules) "force_id=0xd120". Aber wieso?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe mir das jetzt nochmal angesehen. Beim booten, wenn die rc-scripte laufen, versucht er das Modul zu laden, das scheitert an "no such device" (die gleiche ausgabe erhält man, wenn man als root das modul händisch läd ohne die force angabe). Also ignoriert er das argument (in  /etc/conf.d/modules) "force_id=0xd120". Aber wieso?

 

Kleines Syntax Problem!

Hast du die Zeile auch so in der /etc/conf.d/modules stehen?

 *Quote:*   

> modules_nct6775_args="force_id=0xd120"

 

Das kleine S muss weg. Weil es ja eine Parameterzeile für ein Kernelmodul ist und die schreiben sich dann im Singular:

```
module_nct6775_args="force_id=0xd120"
```

Aber den Fehler hab ich auch mal gemacht, da erinnere ich mich noch dran. Auch wenn ich das nicht sofort gesehen hab.

Besser erläutert als im wurde das hier finde ich, aber Achtung da sind noch die Damals und Heute Beispiele bei.

Baselayout 1 to 2 migration - Kernel Modules

----------

## michael_w

Hallo Chris, 

vielen Dank für den Hinweis, hat geholfen.  :Wink: 

Wieder ein Problem weniger.

Vielleicht nochmal im Detail. In /etc/conf.d/modules muss es heissen:

```

modules="nct6775"

module_nct6775_args="force_id=0xd120"

```

D.h., bei dem Modul muss das "s" dran, bei den Argumenten für das Modul dann ohne "s".

----------

